# Cinelli (am I going to H E L L)



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

So, I picked up a 2013 Cinelli Experience via close out $450 Canadian, and since I am building it as a training bike and not looking to spend that much as well on Cinelli bars, stem and seat post and because I didn't like the compact drop of the Cinelli Vai cockpit I opted for Deda RHM bars, Deda Zero 2 stem and a Deda seat post. 

I use that Deda set up on ALL my bikes, so is it morally wrong to do this to a Cinelli?

I went to confess to my priest, but he had no clue what penance to give.


----------



## AMG_Roadster (Sep 26, 2014)

No, you are not wrong. Do what works for you. This is coming from someone that is about to mix Shimano and Campagnolo components in their next build. So I might not be the best person top absolve you.


----------



## sychen (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't get people feeling guilty mixing parts... I'm a habitual offender.

This is my mix. 
Mixed campagnolo drive train. Shimano brakes. Veloflex + specialized tire. Details seatpost. Specialised seat+Handlebar on cinelli bike.


----------

